
The Beauty of Roots - speleo
http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/roots/
======
speleo
Basic method to generate this set if you want to play around with it:

    
    
        from itertools import chain
        import numpy as np
        import matplotlib
        matplotlib.use('TkAgg')
        from matplotlib import pyplot as plt
    
        def gen_pm_one(m):
            def array_for(n):
                return map(
                    lambda i: 1 if not (1 << i) & n == 0 else -1,
                    range(m)
                )
    
            def out():
                generated = 0
                final = 2 ** m
    
                while generated < final:
                    yield array_for(generated)
                    generated += 1
    
            return out()
    
        if __name__ == '__main__':
            roots = map(
                lambda roots: map(
                    lambda cpx: [cpx.real, cpx.imag],
                    roots
                ),
                map(
                    np.roots,
                    gen_pm_one(13)
                )
            )
    
            data = np.array(list(chain(*roots)))
            x, y = data.T
            plt.scatter(x,y)
            plt.show()

